# price of lavender 40/42 sky rocket



## rszuba (Mar 5, 2013)

has anyone ordered this lately .  i know that last year was a bad crop year but it kills me to pay much. where have you found it lately resonably priced .  thanks to all who respond


----------



## Genny (Mar 5, 2013)

NGC has it for $6.75 an oz http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...m/essen-11/-Lavender-40-42-ESSENTIAL-OIL.html
NDA has it $11.36 for 3.3 oz http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/lavender-essential-oil-4042-p-274.html


----------



## rszuba (Mar 5, 2013)

thank you, shocked that wsp it is 74.25 for 16oz.. that is my usual place since it ships free and fast


----------



## Genny (Mar 5, 2013)

Well $74.25 sounds pretty right for a pound of it, honestly.  
Although I think I saw lavender for sale over at Essential Depot.


----------



## Genny (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, I don't know how you feel about Camden Grey, but their Lavender 40/42 is $34/lb


----------



## rszuba (Mar 5, 2013)

oh thanks, i have never ordered from camden gray that is a huge price diff. i will try them


----------



## rszuba (Mar 5, 2013)

p.s. never tried essential depot either : )


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 5, 2013)

I just ordered from Camden Gray, at $2.39 an ounce.  It's a $1.80/oz from Ebay, seller "easy-pleesy" (if you order enough).


----------



## paillo (Mar 5, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> I just ordered from Camden Gray, at $2.39 an ounce.  It's a $1.80/oz from Ebay, seller "easy-pleesy" (if you order enough).



Both of the above are my go-to suppliers. Have been really, really happy with both. My favorite lavender ever is from Easy-Pleesy. Prices are excellent from both.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 5, 2013)

After my bottle of Lavender EO is gone, that's it.  If I sold soaps I would want at least $6 each but people might be reluctant to pay that much for a 4-5 oz bar.  Although that is not asking too much when a soap at a health store or beauty counter would probably be around $10 or more. My recipe is conservative with olive and shea butter being the only expensive oils but still.  You add an expensive essent oil and plus its handmade and I don't know if I could ever be paid what the soap is worth.  I'm mixing it with a small amount of Rosemary just to stretch it a little.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 5, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> After my bottle of Lavender EO is gone, that's it.  If I sold soaps I would want at least $6 each but people might be reluctant to pay that much for a 4-5 oz bar.  Although that is not asking too much when a soap at a health store or beauty counter would probably be around $10 or more. My recipe is conservative with olive and shea butter being the only expensive oils but still.  You add an expensive essent oil and plus its handmade and I don't know if I could ever be paid what the soap is worth.  I'm mixing it with a small amount of Rosemary just to stretch it a little.



I hear ya.  I'm going the donation angle, because that's where all the money is going anyway.  We're asking $8 a bar for a good cause.  We're going to package four, 5 oz bars together for $25 ish.

That way, you're not just buying soap.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 7, 2013)

yes, i was wondering if anyone planned on raising their prices due to supplies being more... and i'm not sure i follow the donation for 8.00...


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 7, 2013)

rszuba said:


> yes, i was wondering if anyone planned on raising their prices due to supplies being more... and i'm not sure i follow the donation for 8.00...



We're moving to the Philippines and we are going to adopt abandoned children there.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 7, 2013)

For soap, you could try lavandin grosso which is cheaper than 40/42.

I have always gotten good quality from Camden Grey.  I have heard that the quality of Essential Depot's EO/FO is not the best although they are my "go to" supplier for lye.


----------

